# *UPDATE* 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/5d-mark-iii-book-shows-up-at-amazon-france/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/5d-mark-iii-book-shows-up-at-amazon-france/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/5d-mark-iii-book-shows-up-at-amazon-france/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE 2*

</strong>Hoax, misprint or other. The ISBN resolves to a 5D Mark II book by the same author. <a href="http://www.amazon.fr/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III/dp/2744094382/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1329147648&sr=1-4">5D Mark III</a> and <a href="http://www.amazon.fr/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III/dp/2744094382/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4">5D Mark II</a> on Amazon France. The 5D3 book is showing up across lots of book selling sites. Could be a placeholder, could be someone having fun.</p>
<p>Thanks to everyone that wrote in about it.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>It has also shown up at <a href="http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Garcia/9782744094385-item.html?ikwid=5d mark iii&ikwsec=Home">Chapters in Canada</a>. <em>(thanks terry)</em></p>
<p><strong>From Amazon France

</strong>A new book dedicated to a 5D Mark III has appeared on the Amazon.fr web site. The release date for the book is March 9, 2012. The book apparently comes from Pearson, which is pretty reputable. The author  has done books for the 60D and 7D as well as others. Books appearing on Amazon before a camera announcement does happen from time to time.</p>
<p><strong>5D Mark III/X Announcement date?</strong>

The last announcement date I received about the next 5D, was March 2, 2012. That’s a Friday, which is unusual, but not unique.</p>
<p>However, there is no date that I am 100% confident of.</p>
<div id="attachment_8858" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.amazon.fr/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III/dp/2744094382/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1329147648&sr=1-4"><img class="size-full wp-image-8858" title="5d3book2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/5d3book2.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="200" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">5D Mark III Book at Amazon France (Click for book)</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## funkboy (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

Also listed at FNAC with the same release date...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

WPPI starts on Feb 16, so its still possible for a announcement on the 14th or 15th, but, since there is no hype or leak tet, that seems doubtful.


----------



## dolina (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

The very same thing happened before the 5D Mark II was announced. I call this very legit.


----------



## galactic.surfeur (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

All the online librairys show this book too : Google Search
good point no ? ^^ 5D Mark III soon... ! I hope!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



Canon Rumors said:


> A new book dedicated to a 5D Mark III has appeared on the Amazon.fr web site. The release date for the book is March 9, 2012. The book apparently comes from Pearson, which is pretty reputable.



Actually, it 'appeared' way *back in November*, and was discussed in this CR thread.


----------



## tt (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

Aren't 99% of the dates for these kind of things placeholders?


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

Let the (latest) frenzy begin... ;D

Hmmm... If this release date is accurate, we'll have the 1DX, 24-70mm f/2.8L II and the 5D replacement all set, putting an end to the majority of the rumors/speculation of the past ~2 years!


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

Given this book has been listed in the past, sounds like things are starting to move and the date is solidifying


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



Maui5150 said:


> Given this book has been listed in the past, sounds like things are starting to move and the date is solidifying



The publication date has not changed, and you can be sure that Canon did not have a firm release date back in October when Thailand was flooding. I think Neuro's original expanation back then makes sense.


----------



## ers811 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



tt said:


> Aren't 99% of the dates for these kind of things placeholders?



Usually, I wouldn't read much into this at all.

It is interesting that it's listed as 288 pages, although maybe the last version was 288 as well, I'll have to check. I'm still swimming in Neuro's salt scoop. I'd say it's a fun work distraction at best, publishers do this a lot.


----------



## mathino (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

Trade shows gives us only some clue when some new body can be announced (it can happen before or at the show - like those new lenses). Let's repeat shows that will take place in February and at the beginnig of March.

*February*
+ 16-23: WPPI (full conference) in Las Vegas (USA) - the trade show is February 20-22


*March*
+ 4-7: Focus on Imaging in Birmingham (UK)
+ 6-10: CeBIT in Hannover (Germany)

So release date of this book is 9th of March, right ? Let's assume it's not some hoax. I doubt that there will be announcement on WPPI (or before) - we would have some more credible specs/more info from different sources *now* as the show begins in 3 days (or a week if you count show, not conference). I don't think that Canon will hold that info that secure - especialy with all this hype about 5D successor (but I'd like to be wrong  ).

I will rather bet on CeBIT if you ask me - just my 2 cents to this post.


----------



## seanmcr6 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

um...the Canadian Chapters says February 28th....


----------



## zazamiii (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

YES! thats a good.

Now we need some leaks on the pages of the book for some specs!


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

My EOS 5D Mark II book (in Danish, since A Norwegian version was never made) is in 259 pages.


----------



## drozz (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



mathino said:


> *February*
> + 16-23: WPPI (full conference) in Las Vegas (USA) - the trade show is February 20-22




A release at the WPPI makes sense to me. The 5 series has always been geared towards the wedding and portrait photographers. I think there is something like 20,000 photographers that register for that conference. That's 20k possible sales and most have back-ups. Talk about hitting your target market! 

20,000 x $3000 = $60 million


----------



## mathino (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



drozz said:


> mathino said:
> 
> 
> > *February*
> ...




Sure, it's possible that there will be announcement at WPPI. I'm not saying there won't - I just think that if announcement is that close we would have some credible specs list from known/good sources - nothing like that yet. Just my thought - don't smite me for that 

...as for your counting, 20 000+ photogs (that will attend this show) are not only Canon shooters. But for sure, those wedding & portrait guys are in the market for new 5D


----------



## iaind (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

As Neuro stated the book was first ""announced" in November with March date.

Given speculation about the name of the next 5D camera I think it just publishers info recycling.


----------



## WarStreet (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

The book is also available in amazon uk and amazon de too, together with other booksellers sites. 

http://www.amazon.de/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III/dp/2744094382 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III/dp/2744094382


----------



## iaind (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



WarStreet said:


> The book is also available in amazon uk and amazon de too, together with other booksellers sites.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III/dp/2744094382
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III/dp/2744094382



Anazon UK site has no cost and unknown availability


----------



## Takuma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



mathino said:


> *March*
> + 4-7: Focus on Imaging in Birmingham (UK)
> + 6-10: CeBIT in Hannover (Germany)[/color]
> 
> ...



From canon.de: (http://www.canon.de/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Business_Solutions_News/1H12/cebit.aspx)

_
Wie im Vorjahr zeigen Canon und Océ keine Hardware um das Kernthema des MPS-Parks zu unterstreichen.
_

It says that canon will *not* be showing hardware at CeBIT.


----------



## mathino (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



Takuma said:


> mathino said:
> 
> 
> > *March*
> ...



As far as I remember there are two booths on CeBIT listed. One is Canon Deutshland and another is Canon Europe. We will see.


----------



## jasonv (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

On the CeBIT site, the following two exhibitors are listed, just as mathino said.

Canon Deutschland
D-47807 Krefeld
Hall 3, Stand A24, (7)

Canon Europe
GB- Uxbridge, Middlesex UB11 1ET
Hall 3, Stand G16


----------



## mathino (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



jasonv said:


> On the CeBIT site, the following two exhibitors are listed, just as mathino said.
> 
> Canon Deutschland
> D-47807 Krefeld
> ...



+1

There will be 2 Canon booths. I'm posting a link to check official page of CeBIT:

http://www.cebit.de/en/List-Exhibitors?group=c


----------



## mathino (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

Hmmm, but after a little "research" I've found out that Canon Europe is sharing booth with some DICOM company. This company deals with some scanners and software and does some hardware services. Also that booth is situated in Business IT section.

http://www.dicom.com/en/

So maybe really nothing for CeBIT. Hmmm.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

FWIW, http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/185-7078022-4311023?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=2744094382&x=10&y=18 shows Feb 15th.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*

hmmmm, hands on those books!!!! someone must leak a bit of the book! 
but i think next week for announcements? well i hope so anyways!


----------



## dstppy (Feb 13, 2012)

Aha. That clinches it. That must be the 5DmkIII release date . . and if it's not let me be the first to post I'm selling all my stuff and moving to Nikon (obviously).

Heck, if it doesn't have (insert feature here) I'll probably sell all my stuff just for being betrayed! ;D


----------



## moreorless (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > A new book dedicated to a 5D Mark III has appeared on the Amazon.fr web site. The release date for the book is March 9, 2012. The book apparently comes from Pearson, which is pretty reputable.
> ...



That its original appearance and resurfacing seem to mirror the D800's rumoured and actual release does seem somewhat credible though.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



iaind said:


> WarStreet said:
> 
> 
> > The book is also available in amazon uk and amazon de too, together with other booksellers sites.
> ...


----------



## pedro (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



moreorless said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



What if the supposed resurfacing of the book isn't a resurfacing at all? What if it was just there, as it was in November already? *What if it was the same case on the other sites? Then could we call it a "rediscovery" only?*

Please also note what Takuma posted earlier concerning CeBit:*[From canon.de: (http://www.canon.de/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Business_Solutions_News/1H12/cebit.aspx)


Wie im Vorjahr zeigen Canon und Océ keine Hardware um das Kernthema des MPS-Parks zu unterstreichen.


It says that canon will not be showing hardware at CeBIT./b]*


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Book Shows Up at Amazon France*



mathino said:


> Hmmm, but after a little "research" I've found out that Canon Europe is sharing booth with some DICOM company. This company deals with some scanners and software and does some hardware services. Also that booth is situated in Business IT section.
> 
> http://www.dicom.com/en/
> 
> So maybe really nothing for CeBIT. Hmmm.



CeBIT really doesn't seem the sort of show they would use for this. It's the place that new computers might get unveiled but not something like this.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 14, 2012)

Canada too.

http://www.amazon.ca/Canon-eos-mark-III-zoom/dp/2744094382/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1329193945&sr=8-3


----------



## Mooose (Feb 14, 2012)

Using translate.google.com to translate the French book description:
Très didactique et magnifiquement illustré, cet ouvrage vous délivre les bases à connaître sur le reflex numérique *Canon EOS 5D Mark III*, et décrit précisément chacune des fonctions et des options de paramétrage de ce boîtier. Il s'attarde sur les techniques spécifiques pour photographier les différents sujets que vous pourrez être amené à rencontrer chaque jour (portrait, action, paysage, macro.). Enfin, il vous guide pour appréhender les différentes étapes de la postproduction et les choix d'évolution de votre matériel photographique. 

to English results in:

Very educational and beautifully illustrated, this book delivers the basics you need to know about the DSLR *Canon EOS 5D Mark II,* and accurately describes each of the functions and configuration options of this case. It focuses on specific techniques for photographing different subjects that you may be asked to meet every day (portrait, action, landscape, macro.). Finally, it guides you to understand the different stages of post production and evolution of your choice of photographic equipment.

Apparently III in French means II in english.


----------



## Julian Wells (Feb 15, 2012)

Ah Moose beat me to it!

I can only add that the XML file indicates a publication date of the 13th January 2012. The Chapters website indicates a publication date of the 28th February 2012. I can only guess that Canon pushed back the launch possibly so that they launched after Nikon launched the D800.


----------

